# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartkloppingen

## marjanne

hallo allemaal,
k heb sinds een paar week last van hartkloppingen, het is begonnen op een avond toen k de hele dag red bull gedronken had, 3 flesjes.
dus toen k die avond op bed wou gaan, had k ineen het gevoel dat k flauw ging vallen, duizelig en hevige hartkloppingen, en toen kwam het angst naar boven, de angst om een hartaanval te krijgen echt nie prettig, maar naar een tijdje rustig te blijven een beetje water erbij ging het alweer een beetje beter, dus k dacht dat het door de red bull gekomen was, maar een paar dagen later had k er weer last van, dus k had zo iets van dit is nie goed.
k ben naar de huisarts gegaan, die heeft naar me hart geluisterd en me bloeddruk op gemeten en dat was verder prima , alleen liggend was me bloeddruk te hoog maar dat kwam door het meet apparaat zei de dokter. 
k heb een volledig bloedonderzoek gehad en alles was prima kon nie beter zei de dokter. dus k voelde me weer prima tot een week later dat k er weer last van kreeg, k voel me er nie lekker bij, vannacht heb k maar 3 uurtjes geslapen en dan gaat de wekker weer om 7 uur dan moet k weer naar me werk. mijn vraag is nou heb k nu last van hyperventilatie, k las dat dat dezelfde klachten weergeven. maar k heb helemaal geen last van benauwheid of snel ademen, wel heb k het gevoel dat k de laaste tijd minder lucht krijg dan eerder maar snel ademen ofzo heb k geen last van. k heb wel een drukkende gevoel op de borst en last van een versnelde hartslag. maar toen k bij de dokter kwam heeft de dokter het helemaal nie gehad over hyperventilatie, dat moet de dokter toch ook kunnen zien aan me bloedonderzoek want bij hyperventilatie gaat het toch om het koolmonoxide in het bloed dus dat had hij moeten zien dacht ik.
k word er helemaal gek van k wil gewoon weer normaal zijn zoals hiervoor.heeft iemand enig idee wat het kan zijn.
alvast bedankt
gr marjanne

----------


## marjanne

aub kan iemand mij helpen, de homeophaat zei dat het hyperventilatie zal zijn. maar k ben nie echt heel benauwd ofzo tijdens zo&#39;n aanval. k krijg wel minder lucht binnen dan normaal,
aub kan iemand mij wat meer vertellen
alvast bedankt

----------


## Loes

Hai Marjanne.

Ik zat jou verhaal zo ff te lezen. Ik zelf heb ooit een hartinfarct gehad, maar ik had geen tekens die jij hier allemaal opnoemd. Wat natuurlijk niets zegt. Alle gevallen zijn weer anders. Jij zegt, dat je arts niets heeft kunnen vinden. Hebben ze ook naar de werking van je schildklier gekeken? Als die niet goed werkt, kun je ook wel eens last van die hartkloppingen hebben. Vraag het anders eens even aan je arts, als er tenminste al niet naar gekeken is&#33; En probeer tijdens zo,n aanval, te ontspannen, anders wordt het vaak nog erger&#33;
Laat nog eens weten,graag&#33;

Mvg. Loes.

PS. Leeftijd? Overgang?

----------


## marjanne

hallo loes,

bedankt voor je reactie, en ja de huisarts dacht ook aan me schildklier en die werkte prima zei hij.
en rustig blijven moet ook ja tijdens zo"n aanval alleen is dat heel moeilijk op dat moment krijg k volgens mij een paniekaanval, de angst om dood te gaan zeg maar. maar k heb sinds gister een homeopathisch middeltje die k voor het slapen en voor me werk aan moet innemen dat helpt goed moet k zeggen. k heb vannacht heerlijk geslapen. en nu op me werk ben k ook heel rustig. dit moet helpen tegen paniek en angst aanvallen.
en het helpt gelukkig ook. 
nogmaals voor je reactie.

groetjes marjanne

----------


## marjanne

oh je me leeftijd 19 jaartjes jong dus nog lang nie in de overgang, hoop ik.

----------


## Loes

Hai Marjanne.

Ja, 19 is nog wel een beetje te jong voor zo de overgang&#33;  :Big Grin:  
Maar je hebt waarschijnlijk een goed middel gekregen voor je klachten? Zou je dat ook eens hier op willen zetten? Wie weet hebben anderen er dan ook wat aan&#33;

Ikzelf heb ook een tijdje geleden (6jaar terug) psychisch in de knoop gezeten, maar ben er met reguliere medicatie van af gekomen. Heb het ook maar heel kort nodig gehad.

Nu, het beste ermee. Mvg, Loes.

----------


## marjanne

ja bedankt loes,
en het middeltje wat k heb heet rode valeriaan is gewoon bij de drogisterij te krijgen.
mvg marjanne

----------


## Francois

> _Originally posted by marjanne_@12-07-2004, 18:53:59
> *aub kan iemand mij helpen, de homeophaat zei dat het hyperventilatie zal zijn. maar k ben nie echt heel benauwd ofzo tijdens zo&#39;n aanval. k krijg wel minder lucht binnen dan normaal,
> aub kan iemand mij wat meer vertellen
> alvast bedankt*


Hallo,

Tracht eerst eens het negatieve uit te schakelen.
Je zegt dat je redbull gedronken hebt,dit product zit boordevol caffeïne
jaagt je hart naar ongekende hoogten,probeer eens deze produkten te vermijden&#33;

Ook koffie en thee,chocolade bevatten caffeïne.
Wat ook mensen vaak niet weten is dat een overdosis de dood tot gevolg kan hebben en het spul werkt ook verslavend.  :Embarrassment:  
Jongeren mixen dikwijls allerlei dranken wanneer ze uitgaan en weten dikwijls niet welke problemen ze zich op de hals kunnen halen.

Groeten,Francois.

----------


## marjanne

ik drink sinds die ene keer geen red bull meer, k vermijd het nu wel.
en koffie en thee drink k ook nie, k drink de hele dagen water.
en chocolade eet k ook niet veel.
k denk toch dat het hyperventilatie is, ik ben van het weekend op stap geweest en lekker zitten feesten en dansen en ik heb helemaal geen last van hartkloppingen gehad.

----------


## Francois

> _Originally posted by marjanne_@19-07-2004, 14:25:26
> * ik drink sinds die ene keer geen red bull meer, k vermijd het nu wel.
> en koffie en thee drink k ook nie, k drink de hele dagen water.
> en chocolade eet k ook niet veel.
> k denk toch dat het hyperventilatie is, ik ben van het weekend op stap geweest en lekker zitten feesten en dansen en ik heb helemaal geen last van hartkloppingen gehad.*


 Hallo,

Het is goed dat je op jezelf past wat je drinkt.
Je hoeft het nou niet zo strikt te volgen dat je geen kopje thee meer durft drinken,maar redbull zou Ik toch maar achterwege laten.

En als je nu geen klachten meer hebt,zal er de caffeïne er toch wel voor iets tussen zitten.

Vele groeten,Francois.

----------


## marjanne

nou ja de klachten heb k nog steedsover een week kan k terecht bij een homeophaat en zij zal mij ff onderzoeken, en dan zien we het wel. k hoop dat ze me wat kan geven en dat me klachten weg gaan.
bedankt voor je reactie
mvg marjanne

----------


## marjanne

nou k weet wat k heb hyperventilatie, gelukkig niks met me hart.
allemaal bedankt voor jullie reacties&#33;
mvg marjanne

----------


## Jelmer

Hoi Marjanne,

Mijn moeder was vroeger rond de 25 en had ook heel erg last van hartkloppingen en paniekaanvallen. Dit alles kwam door te veel werk en spanning. Ze is hier een paar jaar heel erg ziek van geweest enaf en toe dacht ze dat ze zelfmoord wilde plegen. Zorg dus dat je niet te veel overwerkt en te veel spanning hebt en of een te druk programma.

Hartkloppingen; Probeer die te overwinnen door aan iets leuks te denken of tegen jezelf denken ik ga niet dood echt niet, ik ben nog jong en leef gezond dus ik ga niet dood. Probeer dat te denken.

Ik ben 14 jaar en ben een hypogonder. Bij elk dingetje dat ik heb denk ik dat ik dood ga. Ik probeer dan ook wat hierboven staat. Ik ben dan wel 14 jaar dus denk niet dat ik dan onzin uitkraam  :Wink:

----------


## marjanne

ja jelmer dank je voor het goede advies.
sinds k weet dat het hyperventilatie is voel k me al een stuk beter k voel de hartkloppingen al nie meer, k voel alleen nog me arm en de tintelingen. heel irritant de hele dag door&#33;  :Wink:  
maar k denk dan gewoon het is maar hyperventilatie&#33;  :Big Grin:  
maar heel bedankt voor je reactie&#33;
groetjes marjanne

----------


## Jelmer

Oke dan, Sterkte&#33;

Jelmer

----------


## marjanne

ja thnx
jij ook sterkte&#33;

marjanne

----------


## Asmooh

Misschien een hele late reactie, maar ik kwam dit via google tegen en wil er toch even op reageren met wat ik gister heb gedaan / mee gemaakt.

Ik las dat iemand zei, je hart klopt sneller dan hij eigenlijk aankan.
Dat klopt helemaal, gister heb ik 10 bullit genomen in 100 minuten, daarna mezelf kapot geraced.
Je hart klopt idd sneller, soms heb je steken, soms gaat ademen moeilijker.
En dat is idd bij liggen, duizelig wordt je ook een stuk sneller.

Kijk jij nam gewoon 3 redbull, maar ik deed het met opzet omdat ik niet meer wou/wil leven heb ik dit getest.
Ik weet niet hoe snel dit spul uitwerkt, maar het was gister van 19:00 - 20:30.
Mijn hart gaat nogsteeds te keer.

Ik hoop dat je er inmiddels vanaf bent.

Sorry voor mijn reply, wou het ff kwijt.. ook al is het een topic van jaar geleden

----------


## Gast Jel

Daar schrik toch wel even van! Je neemt bullit in omdat je niet meer wil leven? Waarom ga je niet even langs je huisarts en leg je probleem uit? Er zijn heus nog andere manieren om van je kwaal (zal ik het maar noemen) af te komen. Zoek hulp! 

En dat ritme van je hart, dat komt wel weer in orde, zolang je maar niet weer van die troep gaat gebruiken.

Sterkte ermee!

----------


## remco123

ga eens naar deze site www.pofa.nl mail me maar es weet hier alles van

groetjes remco

remco.mu[email protected]

----------


## farzana

*hallo allemaal,
k heb sinds een paar week last van hartkloppingen, het is begonnen op een avond toen k de hele dag red bull gedronken had, 3 flesjes.
dus toen k die avond op bed wou gaan, had k ineen het gevoel dat k flauw ging vallen, duizelig en hevige hartkloppingen, en toen kwam het angst naar boven, de angst om een hartaanval te krijgen echt nie prettig*

Beste marjanne ik heb precies hetzelfde gevoel ik ben oook vaak bang dat ik dood ga ik heb vaak last van een drukkend gevoel op mijn borst en haal ook moeilijk adem mijn hart gaat ook af en toe harder kloppen als ik er meer aan denk als ik meestal gekalmeerd bet gaat het af en toe weer beter ik bn daarvoor ook naar de huisarts geweest e hij zij dat het niks was toch twijfe ik nog omdat het bij mij no vaker terug komt kan je me mishien helpen??

----------


## marjanne

Dit bericht die ik gepost heb is al een hele tijd geleden, inmiddels gaat het echt een stuk beter met me. Ik heb het van me af gezet, als ik er niet aan denk heb ik er ook geen last van! Heb soms nog wel last van angstaanvallen of het gevoel dat ik dat dood ga (hypogonder) maar het gaat echt een stuk beter met me. Mijn nieuwe vriend is denk ik de reden dat het echt beter met me gaat, hij was zo flauw van mijn gezeik steeds na vaak praten ging het nog niet beter me toen is hij heel kwaad geworden en dat schudde mij wakker!! waar ben ik mee bezig dacht ik, en vreemd genoeg voelde ik mij de volgende dag al compleet een ander mens! mijn advies is, zoek een beetje afleiding niet teveel er aan denken. Ik las dat je al wel naar de huisarts was gegaan? Dat heb ik ook gedaan, conclusie was: hyperventilatie. Maar later heb ik alle hartonderzoeken gehad en er was niks aan de hand. Misschien moet jij dat ook eens aan je huisarts vragen? Als alle onderzoeken uitwijzen dat er echt niks aan de hand is, voel jij je ineens anders. Dan heb je de zekerheid die je altijd al zoekt! 

veel suc6

Groetjes marjanne

----------


## farzana

harstikke bedankt ik voel me nu veel beter mijn moeder maakt voor morgen een afspraak ik hoop dat het niks zou zijn ik ben wel blijdat het beter met jou gaat ik zou ook eens proberen om er niet meer aan te denken maar soms heb ik ook wel eens zo een gevoel als jou dat ik me helemaal kapot zweet en alleen nog maar aan dood denk ik ben een meisje van 16 soms denk ik dat het bij jongeren niet echt zou voorkomen een erge ziekte wat met hart te maken heeft maar af en toe! weet ik niet meer wat ik moet denke ik haal de ergste dingen in mijn hoofd wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn dat is toch niet slim??

----------


## marjanne

jah k weet wat je bedoelt, ik ben nu 22 toen ik er last van kreeg was ik 19 het heeft zeker wel 2 jaar van me leven beheerst. En dat moet juist niet meis! Wel beter dat je moeder een afspraak gaat maken, let maar op als alle onderzoeken goede uitslagen krijgen ben jij weer een stuk beter. Dan voel jij je opgelucht en kun je dit gevoel los laten. Ik was er ook vanaf toen de dokter belde dat er niks aan de hand was. Maar toen ik dacht dat ik weer klaar was voor een jointje ging het mis. Toen begon alle ellende weer opnieuw. Dus nu ben ik al 3 jaar clean, geen enkele drugs meer voor mij! Van wiet ga je veel nadenken, en dan blijf je steeds in die cirkel. Ik kan je ook 1 tip geven als je last krijgt van een hyperventilatie aanval, of druk op de borst. dan moet je zakje pakken een boterhamzakje of van je handen een kommetje maken voor je mond. zo adem jij je eigen adem weer in, en als je echt last van hyperventilatie hebt word je daar rustig van! het heeft mij vaak geholpen om weer kalm te worden. Hopelijk heb je daar iets aan.. en veel suc6 meid ..

gr marjanne

----------


## farzana

ja dankjewel ik voel me echt een stukje beter ik heb ook op internet erover gelezen de meeste dingen wat bij mij voorkomt heb ik ook doorgelezen maar alleen bij mij komt het flauwvallen echt niet voor in ieder geval bedankt voor je advies dus het is ook niet ernstig?

----------


## marjanne

in de meeste gevallen is het niet ernstig nee, maar voor de zekerheid zou ik zou ik wel ff onderzoeken laten doen. dan weet je het in ieder geval zeker. en nee flauwvallen had ik ook geen last van. hyperventilatie komt vaak voor bij jonge vrouwens/meisjes. Maar doe voor de zekerheid ff wat onderzoeken dan heb je die zekerheid. En zoeken op internet maakt het niet beter meis, dat deed ik ook en vond alleen maar meer dingen! Dus nog een advies niet meer gaan zoeken op internet.. suc6 meis

----------


## farzana

dankjewel(K)Harstikke bedankt maar dus hyperventilatie ziete kan je niet voorkomen of wel ik bedoel blijft het tot je hele leven?

----------


## sampatrick

Hoi marjanne,

Ik heb ook last van hartkloppingen, mijn hart gaat zonder aanleiding zo hart kloppen dat hij er zowat uit komt zetten.
Ik raak daardoor in paniek denk dat ik hartaanval krijg, krijg het koud, benaud en raak helemaal buiten mezelf.
Ik had het vandaag (6-2-2008) in de auto en wist niet waar ik het zoeken moest en ben naar de kant gegaan en begon te trillen heel erg eng alles flitst aan je voorbij.

----------


## sampatrick

:Confused: 


> Hoi marjanne,
> 
> Ik heb ook last van hartkloppingen, mijn hart gaat zonder aanleiding zo hart kloppen dat hij er zowat uit komt zetten.
> Ik raak daardoor in paniek denk dat ik hartaanval krijg, krijg het koud, benaud en raak helemaal buiten mezelf.
> Ik had het vandaag (6-2-2008) in de auto en wist niet waar ik het zoeken moest en ben naar de kant gegaan en begon te trillen heel erg eng alles flitst aan je voorbij.

----------

